# Ridley Scott’s THE MARTIAN Comes to Digital HD 12/22 and 3D Blu-ray™, Blu-ray™ & DVD Jan. 12, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Now everyone can “Bring Him Home” with the highly anticipated release of the stellar movie event of the year. Buckle up and brace for the thrilling journey that is Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment’s THE MARTIAN, arriving on Digital HD December 22 and 3D Blu-ray™, Blu-ray & DVD Jan.12, 2016. 

>From legendary director Ridley Scott (Alien, Prometheus) comes a gripping tale of human strength and the will to survive. During a mission to Mars, American astronaut Mark Watney (played by Academy Award winner Matt Damon) is presumed dead and left behind. But Watney is still alive. Against all odds, he must find a way to contact Earth in the hope that scientists can devise a rescue plan to bring him home. Based on the best-selling novel by Andy Weir, THE MARTIAN provides a realistic glimpse into life in outer-space that will have you on the edge of your seat! In addition to wowing audiences around the world, the film is one of best reviewed of the year and has been named one of the best movies of the year by such groups as National Board of Review, which also awarded top honors to Ridley Scott for Best Director, Matt Damon for Best Actor and Drew Goddard for Best Adapted Screenplay. 

The 3D Blu-ray™, Blu-ray™ and Digital HD release will have more than 90 minutes of special features including an exclusive newly produced in-world retrospective starring Jeff Daniels, Chiwetel Ejiofor and Sean Bean covering the “true” story behind the daring rescue seven years after the events of the film occurred. The Martian also includes two making of documentaries, a gag reel and more. Now you can become part of the universal phenomenon that has taken the galaxy by storm in the comfort of your own home.

THE MARTIAN BLU-RAY™ SPECIAL FEATURES

Signal Acquired: Writing and Direction
Learn how the producers brought an acclaimed novel, a master director and a stellar cast together for THE MARTIAN. 
Occupy Mars: Casting and Costumes
Matt Damon and his ensemble of incredibly talented actors discuss their roles in THE MARTIAN.
5 Theatrical In-World Pieces
Ares III: Farewell
The Right Stuff
Ares: Our Greatest Adventure
Leave Your Mark
Bring Him Home
Ares III: Refocused
Seven years after the events of Ares 3, take a deeper look at the true story behind Mark Watney's daring rescue
Gag Reel
Production Gallery

# # #

ABOUT TWENTIETH CENTURY FOX HOME ENTERTAINMENT
Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment is the industry leading worldwide marketing, sales and distribution company for all Fox produced, acquired and third party partner film and television programing. Each year TCFHE expands its award-winning global product portfolio with the introduction of new entertainment content through established and emerging formats including DVD, Blu-ray™ and Digital HD™. Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment is a subsidiary of 21st Century Fox.
###

Press materials available at www.epk.tv
Visit our screening room at www.fhescreeningroom.com
Follow Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment on Twitter @FoxHomeEnt

Media inquiries:
TCFHE: Kavita Smith, 310.369.8435, [email protected] 
Allison & Partners, Brianna Chavez, 310.496.4463, [email protected]
Online: Marcela Kosonoy, 323.761.2333, [email protected]

THE MARTIAN BLU-RAY™
Street Date: January 12, 2016
Prebook Date: December 22, 2015 
Screen Format: Widescreen 16:9 (2.40:1)
Audio: English DTS-HD 7.1
English AD Dolby Digital 5.1 
Spanish 5.1 D
French 5.1 DD
Subtitles: English/Spanish/French
Total Film Run Time: Approximately 134 minutes
U.S. Rating PG-13
Closed Captioned: Yes
Closed Captioned: Yes


THE MARTIAN DVD
Street Date: January 12, 2016
Prebook Date: December 22, 2015
Screen Format: Widescreen 16:9 (2.40:1)
Audio: English 5.1 DD
Spanish 2.0 Surround DD
French 2.0 Surround DD 
Subtitles: English / Spanish/ French
Closed Captioned: Yes​


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We watched it last night with the Yamaha CX-A5100 in Atmos (surround mode), and it was great!:T:T


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> We watched it last night with the Yamaha CX-A5100 in Atmos (surround mode), and it was great!:T:T


 Does it actually have Atmos on the blu ray disc or did you use DSU?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

there is no Native Atmos on the disc, only DTS-HD MA 7.1


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> there is no Native Atmos on the disc, only DTS-HD MA 7.1


Thanks, that's what I thought, I was puzzled by the post mentioning Atmos.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This movie re-affirmed (to me) how great DTS-HD tracks sound. I've always felt that DTS-HD MA sounded better than Dolby TrueHD --- with DTS have a much smoother (less edgy) sound. Perhaps I'm crazy...but that's what my ears tell me. I'm really looking forward to DTS:X rolling out and hearing how it compares to Dolby Atmos.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

As soon as we get the firmware upgrade for DTS-X... I will watch it again to see if it sounds different (better, worse, or the same).


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

This movie may have the best picture quality of any live-action movie I've ever watched on BluRay. I think "flawless" is overused, but it may just apply here.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Ridley Scott, directed LG's 2016 Super Bowl 60 second OLED G6 Signature Series commercial. It will air next Sunday, February 7th just after half time and again at the awards ceremony.

-Robert


----------

